
MySQL Forks - nreece
http://practical-tech.com/development/mysql-forks/
======
ecaron
The fact that this article doesn't even mention Drizzle
(<https://launchpad.net/drizzle>) makes me question if the writer understands
that "forks" is plural.

~~~
chrisbolt
Though I don't see why an article about mysql forking wouldn't mention
Drizzle, I think the writer was using forks as a verb.

